#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  [b]marokkaanse Gordijnen (zie Foto) !![/b]

## [email protected]_mode

*MAROKKAANSE GORDIJNEN (ZIE FOTO) !!* 





Beste mensen,

Wil jij goedkoop, op maat en naar eigen voorkeur Marokkaanse (draperien) of simpele gordijnen laten maken, dan ben ik de aangewezen persoon, die voor jou de gordijnen kan maken. Je kan je eigen stof zelf kopen en zelf ontwerpen. Ik werk namelijk thuis en ben daarom *zeer goedkoop*. (De gordijnen worden zelfs gratis opgehangen)

Je kan je eigen stof zelf kopen en zelf ontwerpen. 

Kijk voor het voorbeeld v/d gordijn onderaan, 

Ben je geinteresseerd, bel dan gerust naar 0616816573

Groet,

Rabia

----------


## dora

He he

Kun je vertelen wat ze per meter kosten?

Je kunt me prive mailen

Thanks Dora

----------


## fairoz

Kun je dat ook voor mij doen..als het niet te veel moeite is??

Bij voorbaat dank!

----------


## [email protected]_mode

Up!

----------


## AgadirBoy1505

Zou je me iets van prijzen kunnen mailen a.u.b.

[email protected]

----------


## samira1987

ik wil graag zulke gordijnen bij jouw laten naaien zou ik je telefoon nummer mogen? en waar kom je vandaan. en hoe veel vraag je er voor

----------


## samia130

> *MAROKKAANSE GORDIJNEN (ZIE FOTO) !!* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beste mensen,
> 
> Wil jij goedkoop, op maat en naar eigen voorkeur Marokkaanse (draperien) of simpele gordijnen laten maken, dan ben ik de aangewezen persoon, die voor jou de gordijnen kan maken. Je kan je eigen stof zelf kopen en zelf ontwerpen. Ik werk namelijk thuis en ben daarom *zeer goedkoop*. (De gordijnen worden zelfs gratis opgehangen)
> ...


Hoi Rabia!

Voor hoeveel naai je de gordijnen?? En waar kom je vandaan??
Stuur je me alle info naar me pm of naar [email protected]??
Alvast bedankt!

Groetjes samia130

----------


## samira1987

meid ik had jouw gebeld en toen zei je dat je geen gordijnen meer naide en nu kom ik dit tegen. :potver:

----------


## _Saoudia_

Doe je dit nog steeds? Wil namelijk marokkaanse gordijnen laten maken!


Ik hoor het wel van je

----------

